# Adaptec Bails on SCSI for Tiger; hack for AVA 2906



## tyler2342 (May 24, 2006)

I posted a question here looking for help getting a SCSI CD burner running under Tiger. I got some info that pointed to the Adaptec 2906 SCSI card. If you dig really, really hard you may discover that Adaptec has completely bailed on all forms of support for SCSI cards under Tiger and future releases.

Needless to say I will never buy any Adaptec product of any kind ever again. The quality is fine, but if they'll just drop support like this, then they can't be trusted.

However, I found a hack that seems to have fixed my problem for now. This fine site:
http://www.hamrick.com/vuescan/vuescan.htm

Provided the following information:

"on Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger), have an Adaptec 2906 or 2930CU SCSI controller and your SCSI scanner (or other device) isn't working properly, try the following commands in the terminal window:

    * cd /System/Library/Extensions
    * sudo mv Adaptec290X-2930.kext Adaptec290X-2930.kext.sav
    * reboot the computer 

To restore this change:

    * cd /System/Library/Extensions
    * sudo mv Adaptec290X-2930.kext.sav Adaptec290X-2930.kext
    * reboot the computer"

Now, don't hold them accountable if this breaks your machine. Or me either. I know NOTHING about command line stuff.

But I entered that as shown and it worked. As far as I can tell. I've burned a CD anad it plays.

Good luck, and screw you, Adaptec!


----------

